# When shooting pickle forks do you have to Twist the pouch ? :)



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

I've been watching a lot of videos on youtube lately where people are shooting pickle forks but they have said that twisting the pouch is the most important part of shooting them can i ask why ? - Cheers


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Adds a hop up whilst traveling towards the fork iteself.

Flipping is more important in my opinion


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

If youve watched "PFShooter" on U-Tube you have the correct way to shoot a PFS period. He is probably the most informed guy on shooting PFS's. He goes by DGUI on some forums. He has considerable years shooting PFS's. and few can shoot them like he does. Best guy to listen too. Even those who perhaps dont like him will say the same as i, im sure.

He claims it is a must to turn the pouch 90 degrees and then tweak it a bit to get the ammo to bump up and over the shooter. If you dont tweak the ammo, you will most likely hit your thumb/hand or the shooter. Trust me i found out the hard way thinking i knew how to do it my way. lol. Try flipping it and if you dont time it right you will be hurting. Tweaking works everytime for me along with turning the pouch 90 degrees.

I often shoot bare back which again needs tweaking to bump over so as to not hit my hand.


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Ok thanks for the help Guys


----------

